# Gotopless, was ist eure Meinung?



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle,
das soll jetzt kein Spam Thread oder Troll sein.

Kurz gesagt kämpfen Frauen damit Sie oben ohne auf der Straße gehen können.

Ich werde hier keinen Link dazu verlinken, einfach auf youtube dieses suchen:

```
Spokeperson Lara Terstenjak's speech at National GoTopless Day, ‬Venice ‪Beach, 8/2012‬
```
(Jeder weiß wie Brüste aussehen, du hast mit dem seid der Geburt gespielt bzw war das dein Essen.)

Es geht hier nicht darum damit man Brüste sieht oder ähnlich. Stellt euch mal vor, es ist 40°C und es ist sau warm. Ich ziehe immer mein Tshirt aus da ich wirklich ausrasten würde. Also mein Brustkorb schwitzt wie sau auch ohne Tshirt. Wenn man jetzt ohne Tshirt ist auf der Straße und Gott ist so nett und macht bisschen Wind um dich dann spürst du wie sich dein Körper abkühlt. Bei den Frauen ist das nicht so. Meine Freundin sagt auch immer das ihr warm wie sau ist und das Sie sich die Brust kurz mit einem Tuch wischen muss.

Leute die eine Freundin haben und kein "Brust-Problem" haben, weil die keine Möglichkeit haben Brüste zusehen sind für die Brüste egal. Für mich schon, für 16 Jährige die keine Brüste gesehen haben, ich meine so 5cm von deren Gesicht entfernt ist was ultra geiles und voll krass. Aber wenn man jetzt sich das so vorstellt. Jetzt ist dies erlaubt, also oben ohne auf der Straße. Wird in 2025 wahrscheinlich weniger Vergewaltigungen geben. Wenn man eine Frau sieht mit Doppel-D will man wissen wie Sie ohne oben aussieht, (ist völlig normal meiner Meinung, Neugier halt.) (wir reden 10Jahre in die Zukunft.) und wenn man die Brüste gesehen hat und 3000 andere im Sommer egal wo man geht wird es später egal sein weil es normal wird und jedes Kind das damit aufwächst wird es auch normal finden. Zb wo ich klein war, dann war ich mit anderen Kindern nackt (mit 8-11) auf dem Strand. Weil ich nicht wusste zb was eine ****** ist usw. Also ich wusste was das war und wozu es diente aber es war einfach normal. Wenn man jetzt auf der Straße ein schöne Frau sieht in Bikini sabbern sich alle voll...

Also ich bin in einem Dorf geboren wo "Nacktheit" am Strand normal war... da waren ca 2000-4000 Einwohner und da waren viele nackte Personen einkaufen usw. ich hab bis heute nie gehört das da irgendein Pädophil war. Heute sind die meisten davon so hypnotisiert das die nicht mal das Gesicht von einer Frau sehen auch wenn das Gesicht wie von einem Engel aussieht. Bald werden alle Menschen in einem Schwarzen Sack im Sommer gehen. Weil bald alles verboten wird.

Ich weiß die Frage ist bisschen komisch aber wir leben in 2015 nicht in der Steinzeit.


----------



## crae (6. Juli 2015)

Dein Argument "das haben wir alles schonmal gesehen"...das ließe sich ja theoretisch auf alles übertragen. Damit könnte man komplette Nacktheit auch rechtfertigen. Denn jeder hat schließlich auch schon nackte Menschen gesehen, mindestens sich selbst. 

Also jedem das seine und von mir aus kann jede Frau rumlaufen oder eigentlich jeder wie er/sie möcht, beinträchtigt/schädigt(...naja vllt nicht das richtige Wort, aber du weißt sicher worauf ich hinaus will) ja keinen. Dennoch sollte es Bereiche geben, wo Klamotten Pflicht sind. Schließlich laufen auf der Arbeit (Bau mal ausgenommen) auch alle Männer mit Shirts/Hemden rum. Und auch in der Stadt wäre ich vorsichtig, da denke ich würden viele (Idioten^^) rumhocken und den Frauen nur auf die Brüste starren, was wohl sehr unangenehm für sie wäre. 

mfg, crae


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. Juli 2015)

Ja also überall wäre es auch nicht angebracht. Aber zb irgendwo spazieren gehen. Im Einkaufszentrum sollte man schon was an haben. Aber es TOTAL zu verbieten dass ist nicht okay. Ist genauso wie mit uns. Von Frauen hält man immer mehr, also kein Saufen, Rauchen usw. klar gesagt Frau sollte sich wie eine Dame verhalten und kein Mannsweib. Was Rauchen, Alkohol usw angeht sollte das meiner Meinung wie Drogen behandelt werden. Rauchen zerstört die Lungen was zu Krebs > Tod führt und man überredet dann Kinder dazu usw. aber das ich nicht das Thema. Also ich finde das eine Frau selber entscheiden sollte ob die Topless gehen möchte oder nicht, genauso wie wir Männer entscheiden können. Es geht hier nicht um kostenlose Boob-Shows.. sonder um das Prinzip. Entweder beide Geschlechter können das (RECHTLICH) oder keiner kann das. Nicht das wir was können und die Frauen nicht. Ist als könnten Frauen jetzt in ein Busch pinkeln und wir Männer nicht. Wäre auch bescheuert. Ich meine nicht in der Stadt pinkeln oder so aber selbst irgendwo im Dorf oder so und wenn wir es machen würden wären wir sofort als Schl...***n bezeichnet. Das finde ich ziemlich minderwertig was das angeht. Also ist jeder Mann auch eine Schl weil er ohne Tshirt geht? Brüste sind eh nichts mehr als Haut, Fett, Fleisch und Blut... aber die sind richtig weich  was auch geil ist  aber nicht das man das verbieten muss. Wenn du 40000 Brüste siehst, wirst du auf jede Brüste gucken? Lol ich weiß nicht mal wann ich einer letztens auf den Arsch geguckt hab O.o also ich meine jetzt nicht beim Fitness da ich ab und zu gucke wie wer Trainiert, auch bei den Männer nicht weil ich Schwul bin sondern weil man den Arsch einfach nicht ausblenden kann


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

Könnte problematisch werden bei Bildern von Überwachungskameras, irgendwelchen Facebook/Instragram-Bildern, was weiß ich. 

Wieso muss man unbedingt oben ohne herumlaufen? Das verstehe ich nicht. 
Männern schwitzen genauso. Generell kann man sagen das es keinen stören würde wenn nur Frauen oben ohne herumlaufen, die wie Models aussehen. Bei Männern schaut man doch auch nicht gerne auf einen dicken Bierbauch. ^^ 
Klar leben wir nicht in der Steinzeit, aber es gibt ohnehin schon genug Kleidung die relativ stoffarm ist^^


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Ich war letztens nur mit einer Boxershorts bekleidet Radfahren. 

Ansonsten: Nö, bin ich gegen.
Soll ich in der Stadt nen Ständer bekommen, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin und mal aus Versehen kurz woanders hinschaue? Die Massenmedien sind mittlerweile völler Möpse, da muss ich mir das nicht noch draußen geben.
Die meisten Menschen sehen übrigens nicht so gut aus, dass man sich das gegeben sollte, allein aus ästhetischen Gründen. Reicht, dass manch eine Dame dachte, sie müsste mir ihre fetten Schenkel in Hotpants oder ihre Wampe im bauchfreien Oberteil präsentieren.
Gut, das klingt jetzt recht oberflächlich. Aber selbst wenn jeder den Körper dafür hätte, wäre es immer noch kein Grund. Das hat nichts mit prüde zu tun, sondern eher mit Anstand. Aber ja, Anstand und Ästhetik sehe ich schon zu einem gewissen Grad aneinander geknüpft...


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich war letztens nur mit einer Boxershorts bekleidet Radfahren.
> 
> Ansonsten: Nö, bin ich gegen.
> Soll ich in der Stadt nen Ständer bekommen, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin und mal aus Versehen kurz woanders hinschaue? Die Massenmedien sind mittlerweile völler Möpse, da muss ich mir das nicht noch draußen geben.
> ...



Also stören würde es nicht aber wenn man so eine 130 Jährige Oma sein würde unrasiert yhhh (Kotzen....) nich das ich nötig hab mir andere Brüste anzusehen... es ging hier um Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau aber wenn ich mir so vorstelle wie manche aussehen mit den Falten, ich meine diese EXTREM Falten nicht die 5-10KG mehr haben sonder 40+... da wird mir wirklich schlecht. Wie gesagt ich hab meine Freundin und andere Brüste brauche ich nicht. Aber ich will mir nicht halbtote Omas ansehen... nicht weil sie nicht SEXY sind sondern weil es mir schlecht geht..  yhhh bei manchen "Männern" wünschte ich mir auch immer ein Tshirt... sieht wie Gozilla aus, 101% Haare überall, Bierbauch... und dazu stinkt er noch nach Schweiz oder hebt seine Hand hoch... KOTZZZENN BLEHHH (i'm serious.)


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Also stören würde es nicht aber wenn man so eine 130 Jährige Oma sein würde unrasiert yhhh (Kotzen....) nich das ich nötig hab mir andere Brüste anzusehen... es ging hier um Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau aber wenn ich mir so vorstelle wie manche aussehen mit den Falten, ich meine diese EXTREM Falten nicht die 5-10KG mehr haben sonder 40+... da wird mir wirklich schlecht. Wie gesagt ich hab meine Freundin und andere Brüste brauche ich nicht. Aber ich will mir nicht halbtote Omas ansehen... nicht weil sie nicht SEXY sind sondern weil es mir schlecht geht..  yhhh bei manchen "Männern" wünschte ich mir auch immer ein Tshirt... sieht wie Gozilla aus, 101% Haare überall, Bierbauch... und dazu *stinkt er noch nach Schweiz* oder hebt seine Hand hoch... KOTZZZENN BLEHHH (i'm serious.)



Bestes Beispiel: Wer liegt am FKK-Strand? Nach meiner Definition findet man da eher wenige Schönheiten^^ 

Nach was stinkt die Schweiz denn? Käse? Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel: Wer liegt am FKK-Strand? Nach meiner Definition findet man da eher wenige Schönheiten^^
> 
> Nach was stinkt die Schweiz denn? Käse? Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen



"Rechtschreibhilfe" sagt dir irgendwas ? ^^ Du schreibst Schweiß aber es ändert es auf Schweiz...


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte "stinkt nach Schwein" xD


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich dachte "stinkt nach Schwein" xD



Vergammelter Schwein mit Zwiebeln und verdorbenen Tomaten... sollte keinen Beleidigen aber wenn man so nicht sein will dann sollte man einfach nur duschen...

Es geht aber einfach um Gleichberechtigung. Bei den Frauen ist es verboten bei uns nicht, wir können wählen aber die Frauen nicht. Wenn keine Topless laufen wird ist auch Super... aber die Frauen sollten selber entscheiden.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Es geht aber einfach um Gleichberechtigung. Bei den Frauen ist es verboten bei uns nicht, wir können wählen aber die Frauen nicht. Wenn keine Topless laufen wird ist auch Super... aber die Frauen sollten selber entscheiden.


Frag doch mal unsere lieben Frauen, ob sie damit ein Problem haben, dass sie nicht oben ohne rumlaufen... Die Wenigsten sehen es als Benachteiligung und würden es auch nicht tun, wenn sie dürften.

Vorher würde ich eher anprangern, dass schon kleine Kinder und auch Erwachsene in unserem Land zum Teil komplett verhüllt rumlaufen müssen.
Das freut die anderen Leute in Bus und Bahn sehr.


----------



## Meister_Lampe (7. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich war letztens nur mit einer Boxershorts bekleidet Radfahren.
> 
> Ansonsten: Nö, bin ich gegen.
> Soll ich in der Stadt nen Ständer bekommen, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin und mal aus Versehen kurz woanders hinschaue?



mag sein, nur warum ist das ein Grund, es den Frauen zu verbieten? Das ist doch nicht ihr Problem, wenn Mann 'nen Ständer bekommt. Auch die mangelnde Ästhetik ist nicht ihr Problem. Bei Männern ist es oft auch nicht sehr ästhetisch, wenn sie einen dicken behaarten Bierbauch haben oder nur in Boxershorts durch die Gegend radeln. Trotzdem akzeptiert die Gesellschaft das mehr oder weniger, während es für Frauen ein absolutes No-Go ist. Alle Gegen-Argumente haben das Problem, dass man sie theoretisch auch auf Männer anwenden könnte - außer man behandelt beides unterschiedlich, was aber einer Gleichberechtigung widerspricht.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Meister_Lampe schrieb:


> Bei Männern ist es oft auch nicht sehr ästhetisch, wenn sie einen dicken behaarten Bierbauch haben oder nur in Boxershorts durch die Gegend radeln. Trotzdem akzeptiert die Gesellschaft das mehr oder weniger, während es für Frauen ein absolutes No-Go ist. Alle Gegen-Argumente haben das Problem, dass man sie theoretisch auch auf Männer anwenden könnte - außer man behandelt beides unterschiedlich, was aber einer Gleichberechtigung widerspricht.


Ließest du den restlichen Text nicht weg, hätte man eventuell die Tendenz erkennen können, dass ich den Punkt der Ästhetik nicht ausschließlich auf Frauen bezog.
Das gilt für alle, sollte ich es nicht ausreichend deutlich klargestellt haben.


----------



## crae (7. Juli 2015)

Also zunächst mal an den TE: Bleib doch beim argumentieren mal beim Punkt. Ich hab mir die recht lange Antwort durchgelesen und du schweifst sehr oft ab (rauchen, in Busch pissen, "aber sind richtig weich", ...). 

Zurück zum Thema. Nein ich würde nicht 4000 Brüsten hinterherstarren du Lümmel^^ Es ging mir ums Prinzip, es gibt einfach zu viele Idioten. Und spätestens wenn dann irgendwelche von denen gaffen und sogar hinterherpfeifen...ja spätestens dann wird es doch unangenehm? Brüste sind einfach was intimes, etwas, was nicht jeder sehen sollte, sondern nur der Partner. Das macht die ganze Sache schwierig. 

Im Garten oder in abgelegenen Gebieten brauchen wir garnicht diskutieren - jederzeit. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit sollten die Geschlechtsteile bedeckt sein. Das hat in dem Sinn auch nichts mit einer Einschränkung der Freiheit zu tun, sondern soll ein gemeinsames Miteinander möglich machen. Es fühlen sich andere gestört. Wenn jetzt die Nudisten um die Ecke kommen und sagen sie wollen komplett nackt in der Stadt rumlaufen wollen, würdest du auch dazu "JA" sagen? Ich denke nicht, aber es wäre die selbe Ausgangslage wie hier. 

Um zu einem Schluss zu kommen: Wir sind an einen vernünftigen Punkt. Geschlechtsteile sollten aus vielerlei Gründen nicht in der Öffentlichkeit entblößt werden. Es wir ja ohnehin sehr knappe Kleidung angezogen, teilweise schon übertrieben, aber da seh ich bei den Männern keine Vorteile. Ich hab auch dieses Jahr noch keinen ohne Shirt/Hemd rumlaufen sehen, nichtmal privat. Es ist einfach für alle angenehmer wenn die Leute ein Shirt/Hemd anhaben. Und deswegen sind wir auch keine "Steinzeitmenschen", sondern eher andersum: Weil wir nicht nackt oder halbnackt rumlaufen, sondern uns zivilisiert kleiden sind wir keine Steinzeitmenschen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich stells mir nur grad im Sommer in der randvollen Straßenbahn oder im Bus vor, ganz egal ob da ein schwitzender Männer oder Frauenoberkörper neben mir steht, ich mag beides ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

Allein wenn sich dann die Leute auf die Sitze setzen, geht der Schweiß ohne weiteres auf diesen über. Sind die Sitze mit Stoff überzogen wird der durchtränkt, sind sie aus Plastik bleibst du kleben. Alles relativ


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich stells mir nur grad im Sommer in der randvollen Straßenbahn oder im Bus vor, ganz egal ob da ein schwitzender Männer oder Frauenoberkörper neben mir steht, ich mag beides ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Allein wenn sich dann die Leute auf die Sitze setzen, geht der Schweiß ohne weiteres auf diesen über. Sind die Sitze mit Stoff überzogen wird der durchtränkt, sind sie aus Plastik bleibst du kleben. Alles relativ



Ich glaube an sowas denkt dabei immer keiner.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (7. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich stells mir nur grad im Sommer in der randvollen Straßenbahn oder im Bus vor, ganz egal ob da ein schwitzender Männer oder Frauenoberkörper neben mir steht, ich mag beides ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Allein wenn sich dann die Leute auf die Sitze setzen, geht der Schweiß ohne weiteres auf diesen über. Sind die Sitze mit Stoff überzogen wird der durchtränkt, sind sie aus Plastik bleibst du kleben. Alles relativ



Oben.. lesen... Topless zb im Park spazieren. Ihr sagt Brüste sind was intimes. Okay.. dann sag mal bitte was an den Brüsten so anders ist als bei uns. Erkläre mir den Unterschied zwischen einem Mann der ca 140Kg und "Titten" hat und einer Frau.
Beide haben was, beide sind nicht flach. Oder die im Fitness trainieren, die haben doch auch "Titten" die meist größer sind als bei manchen Frauen. Ich wäre nicht dafür wenn meine Freundin jetzt mit Brüsten laufen würde da die Gesellschaft so was als "bitchig" sieht und dann heißt es das meine Freundin eine Nu... ist... Ich will auch nicht sagen das jetzt im Bus es okay wäre oder im Restaurant. Aber im Park im Sommer, oder Strand. Wenn ein Mann in C&A nur mit Unterhosen stehen würde wäre es auch SEHHHRRRR KOMISCH... genauso wie eine Frau oben ohne in C&A. Aber so in der Freizeit und auf eigenem Grundstück usw. ohne das die Polizei gerufen wird oder so was. Männer können auch oben ohne gehen, ich hab seid 21 Jahren keinen im Bus gesehen der ein Sitz verschwitzt hat. Wieso denkt ihr das Brüste intim sind? Weil euch das seid der Geburt gesagt wurden ist? Gebe es auch dieses Problem mit "Du hast keine Titten ahahah", würden Frauen sich auch nicht für die Brüste schämen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Weil nicht jeder in einer FKK Siedlung aufgewachsen ist.
Vor allem, erklär mir mal welche Frau freiwillig den ganzen Tag ohne BH rumläuft, ohne sich Sorgen zu machen dass ihre Brüste später nur noch schlaff herunter hängen?
Dazu kommt, dass es für Frauen was intimes ist, was nicht jeder zu sehen hat.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Oben.. lesen... Topless zb im Park spazieren. Ihr sagt Brüste sind was intimes. Okay.. dann sag mal bitte was an den Brüsten so anders ist als bei uns. Erkläre mir den Unterschied zwischen einem Mann der ca 140Kg und "Titten" hat und einer Frau.
> Beide haben was, beide sind nicht flach. Oder die im Fitness trainieren, die haben doch auch "Titten" die meist größer sind als bei manchen Frauen. Ich wäre nicht dafür wenn meine Freundin jetzt mit Brüsten laufen würde da die Gesellschaft so was als "bitchig" sieht und dann heißt es das meine Freundin eine Nu... ist... Ich will auch nicht sagen das jetzt im Bus es okay wäre oder im Restaurant. Aber im Park im Sommer, oder Strand. Wenn ein Mann in C&A nur mit Unterhosen stehen würde wäre es auch SEHHHRRRR KOMISCH... genauso wie eine Frau oben ohne in C&A. Aber so in der Freizeit und auf eigenem Grundstück usw. ohne das die Polizei gerufen wird oder so was. Männer können auch oben ohne gehen, ich hab seid 21 Jahren keinen im Bus gesehen der ein Sitz verschwitzt hat. Wieso denkt ihr das Brüste intim sind? Weil euch das seid der Geburt gesagt wurden ist? Gebe es auch dieses Problem mit "Du hast keine Titten ahahah", würden Frauen sich auch nicht für die Brüste schämen.



Frag mal eine Frau ob sie ihre Brüste als intim ansieht.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne manche die ohne BH aufm Strand laufen  aber zb meine Freundin sieht es als intim ^_^ alle Brüste sehen gleich aus.. manche bisschen komisch aber egal. Naja wenn die Brüste hängen ist nicht so toll, ich sehe das ich das Wort "Gleichberechtigung" nicht versteht.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> ich sehe das ich das Wort "Gleichberechtigung" nicht versteht.



Du machst diesen Thread auf um nach anderen Meinungen zu fragen. Wenn die anderen Meinungen nicht Deiner eigenen Meinung entsprechen, dann verstehen die anderen Teilnehmer das Thema "Gleichberechtigung" plötzlich nicht? Seltsame Einstellung.

Zum Thema: 

Du stellst das Ganze dar, als würden sämtliche Frauen nur darauf warten, im Sommer endlich oben ohne rumzulaufen zu können. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich kenne keine Frau, die sich das wünschen würde. Für viele Frauen wäre das vermutlich allein deswegen gar nicht vorstellbar, weil sie keinen Bock auf die ganzen notgeilen Typen hätten, die ihnen wahrscheinlich so schon hinterherstarren, nur weil sie im Sommer etwas kürzer bekleidet rumlaufen. 

Davon abgesehen, springst Du in Deiner Argumentation ziemlich. Einmal heißt es, dass Du Dir Gleichberechtigung wünschst, aber jemanden, der in Deinen Augen unästhetisch (_"Aber ich will mir nicht halbtote Omas ansehen"_)aussieht,  möchtest Du dieses "Recht" nicht zugestehen. Ich glaube, dass Du Dir zu diesem (unsinnigen) Thema Deine Meinung gebildet hast und hier nun nach Bestätigung suchst. Warum auch immer. Das führt eh zu nichts und letztendlich entscheidet das jeder Mensch für sich alleine. Da ändert auch eine Diskussion in einem Forum nichts dran.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juli 2015)

Her mit den Hupen !  aber bitte hübsch verpackt.

Den Reiz einer hübschen Verpackung schätzen (zum Glück) auch die meisten Frauen, und ned nur beim Gebordstagsgschenkle.

Also dieses Thema ...


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du machst diesen Thread auf um nach anderen Meinungen zu fragen. Wenn die anderen Meinungen nicht Deiner eigenen Meinung entsprechen, dann verstehen die anderen Teilnehmer das Thema "Gleichberechtigung" plötzlich nicht? Seltsame Einstellung.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Ich mag insgesamt keine alte Leute >.> nicht weil mir jetzt eine Oma mit deren Brüsten vom Gesicht steht. Ich mag die nicht wegen aussehen sondern die nerven mich, wenn du der Meinung das keine Frau so was möchte okay. Ich akzeptiere Sie, du sprichst für die Frauen okay. Die meisten haben IHRE Meinung gesagt und nicht das was die Frauen möchten, nur die Frauen können sagen was die Frauen möchten, oder sollen jetzt Frauen so ein Thread aufmachen und uns Männern erzählen was wir wollen und was wir brauchen? Nein, weil wir keine 8 sind wo Mama und Papa uns sagen was wir brauchen. Es sind sicherlich viele Frauen die es nicht machen wollen, aber die die es machen wollen egal ob Oma oder Opa, wenn ich neben einem Bierbauch stehen kann und es schon normal ist dann ist es auch normal wenn da eine ältere Frau Topless steht. Unästhetisch wäre wenn eine 90 Jährige Oma Topless laufen würde weil es eklig ist. Das hat nicht mit "Dieses Verbot sollte nur für Frauen unter 40 aufgehoben werden." nein es sollte für alle gleich sein. Ich würde es witzig finden wenn in allen Ländern man oben irgendwas an haben muss. Ich wette du warst nie auf einem Strand wo alle Nackt hin und her laufen. Denkst du da sitzen alle und gucken sich die Brüste und V... an? Ist wie jeder andere Strand. Ich hab mit anderen Mädels genauso herumgealbert wie auf einem normalem Strand, am Anfang hatte ich irgendwie das das wenn ich sie gepackt hab und Sie im Wasser hoch werfen wollte, das ich sie zb am Busen "durch geschleift" bin mit der Hand immer "Entschuldigung Entschuldigung" gesagt hab. Ich hatte es gar nicht nötig die da anzufassen. Nur weil viele Idioten so hypnotisiert von Brüsten sind soll man jetzt alles verbieten? Röcke auch usw ? finde ich bescheuert...


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

Am FKK-Strand wo der nackte Mann irgendwelchen jüngeren Frauen durch Löcher in der Zeitung hinterherschaut während seine mittlerweile gealterte Ehefrau mit zu viel Make-Up sich trotz Falten weiter bräunt als gäbe es keinen Morgen?^^

Allein wenn ich daran denke wenn diese nackten Menschen an einer Bar oder auf einer Bank sitzen, vielleicht liegt noch kein Handtuch unter dem Hinterteil, pfui Teufel. 

Aber ok, du übertreibst immer gleich, stellst irgendwelche Hypothesen auf und forderst laut Gleichberechtigung. Als ob es keine wichtigeren Themen in Sachen Gleichberechtigung gäbe als ein paar Frauen die in der Öffentlichkeit oben ohne herumlaufen wollen.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

Alle Frauen sind Teil von Femen und Peta und "would rather go naked than keep wearing clothes!".


----------



## crae (8. Juli 2015)

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du bist ein richtiger Vogel^^ Was ist an Brüsten intim, also bitte, was is das für eine Frage. Frag doch gleich was an Penissen intim ist^^ Es sind ganz einfach Geschlechtsteile. Geschlechtsverkehr ist auch intim und ipso facto auch die "Teile" die man dort benutzt. Wenn jemand im Garten oder im Park oben ohne rumläuft - scheißegal, aber überall an öffentlichen Plätzen muss das nicht sein. Was gibts da noch zu diskutieren? Wir haben nicht aus Grund bestimmte Regeln, die unsere Gesellschaft ordnen und ein Miteinander möglich machen. Und das gehört nunmal dazu. 

Und das du ältere Brüste dann nicht sehen möchtest - hmm, das unterstützt deine Argumente nicht gerade. Denn anscheinend geht es dir ja doch um Ästhetik und nicht um Recht und Unrecht. 
Brüste sind nunmal konotiert, sie sind nichts "alltägliches", so wie du dies darstellen möchtest. Oder warum meinst du haben die Damen des horizontalen Gewerbes im Rotlichtviertel kein Oberteil an?

mfg, crae


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juli 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du bist ein richtiger Vogel^^ Was ist an Brüsten intim, also bitte, was is das für eine Frage. Frag doch gleich was an Penissen intim ist^^ Es sind ganz einfach Geschlechtsteile. Geschlechtsverkehr ist auch intim und ipso facto auch die "Teile" die man dort benutzt. Wenn jemand im Garten oder im Park oben ohne rumläuft - scheißegal, aber überall an öffentlichen Plätzen muss das nicht sein. Was gibts da noch zu diskutieren? Wir haben nicht aus Grund bestimmte Regeln, die unsere Gesellschaft ordnen und ein Miteinander möglich machen. Und das gehört nunmal dazu.
> 
> Und das du ältere Brüste dann nicht sehen möchtest - hmm, das unterstützt deine Argumente nicht gerade. Denn anscheinend geht es dir ja doch um Ästhetik und nicht um Recht und Unrecht.
> Brüste sind nunmal konotiert, sie sind nichts "alltägliches", so wie du dies darstellen möchtest. Oder warum meinst du haben die Damen des horizontalen Gewerbes im Rotlichtviertel kein Oberteil an?
> ...



Pani.. = Vagi...
Brustkorb = Brüste

Ich weiß nicht wie du auf diese Beispiele kommst aber okay. Intim ist das zwischen deinen Beinen. Ich finde mein Brustkorb auch intim, es sind da Muskeln drauf die Mädels feucht machen. Daher ist es intim. Vergleich nicht Brüste mit unseren Würstchen, ist das dümmste Beispiel das ich je gehört hab.

Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Afrika, da läuft jede oben ohne und stehen da Männer und glotzen denen 24/7 auf die Brüste ? Nein, es liegt nur an Leuten wie du. Wenn du eine Frau als Göttin bezeichnest wird Sie es auch so denken. Ich bin immer noch davon schockiert das du Vogel, einen Peni... mit Brüsten vergleichst..


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du auf diese Beispiele kommst aber okay. Intim ist das zwischen deinen Beinen. Ich finde mein Brustkorb auch intim, es sind da Muskeln drauf die Mädels feucht machen. Daher ist es intim. Vergleich nicht Brüste mit unseren Würstchen, ist das dümmste Beispiel das ich je gehört hab.


Demnach ist alles intim was die "Mädel feucht macht"? Und im Umkehrschluss muss doch dann auch alles intim sein, was die Jungs hart macht  



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Afrika, da läuft jede oben ohne und stehen da Männer und glotzen denen 24/7 auf die Brüste ? Nein, es liegt nur an Leuten wie du. Wenn du eine Frau als Göttin bezeichnest wird Sie es auch so denken. Ich bin immer noch davon schockiert das du Vogel, einen Peni... mit Brüsten vergleichst..


Einen Unterschied übersiehst du: Die sind dort damit aufgewachsen, wir nicht. Dort rennen außerdem auch die "alten" Frauen mit den dir verhassten Hängebrüsten herum. Was denn jetzt? 
Nur oben ohne wenn sie nicht bis zu den Kniekehlen hängen?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

Was war nochmal der Sinn dieses Threads?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

Das nicht nur die Feuerwehr C Schläuche haben.


> Ich mag insgesamt keine alte Leute >.>


Machst dich ja richtig beliebt
Es mag ja Bereiche geben wo es passen würde aber es werden sicherlich nur Minderheiten machen und überall ist es sicherlich nicht angebracht


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

Es ist zwar Unterhaltung auf sehr niedrigem Niveau, aber ich finde es hier durchaus lustig.

Wie ich anmerkte, gäbe es vermutlich maximal 2-3% (gerade unter den Frauen), die das hier nicht absurd fänden. 
Demnach kann man auch nicht von Diskriminierung sprechen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

Man kann ja dafür sorgen das eben das Niveau nicht ins Bodenlose fällt


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Nicht? Hier ist doch eh nichts mehr zu retten. Außerdem gehts ja nichma um etwas Wichtiges.

Zunächst sollte man wirklich erst einmal erfassen, ob sich besagtes Geschlecht wirklich ungleich behandelt und diskriminiert fühlt, bevor... - ich muss mich ziemlich zusammenreißen, um hier nett zu bleiben- man(n) wirklich über besagte Thematik weiter diskutieren braucht.
Das ist derzeit einfach nicht der Fall!

Die Forderung ist in unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft einfach belanglos, passt aber sehr gut zum ganzen Gender-Mainstreaming-Wahn.


----------



## Amon (9. Juli 2015)

Ist es echt verboten dass Frauen oben ohne rum laufen? Also das wäre mir neu.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nicht? Hier ist doch eh nichts mehr zu retten. Außerdem gehts es ja nichma um etwas Wichtiges.
> 
> Zunächst sollte man wirklich erst einmal erfassen, ob sich besagtes Geschlecht wirklich ungleich behandelt und diskriminiert fühlt, bevor... - ich muss mich ziemlich zusammenreißen, um hier nett zu bleiben- man(n) wirklich über besagte Thematik weiter diskutieren braucht.
> Das ist derzeit einfach nicht der Fall!
> ...



Ob sich die Frauen nicht diskriminiert fühlen ? -_- Hast du Google benutzt oder machst du hier ein auf schlau und sagst das alles witzig ist und man könne nichts retten? Ich finde dich kann man nicht mehr retten so wie du verklemmt bist...

Gehst du Facebook, schreibst du Gotopless.org... da ist eine Gruppe mit 68k Leuten und das ist nur Facebook, es kann auch Leute geben die kein Facebook haben und sich das auch schon man im Kopf überlegt haben wieso die nicht Topless gehen können. thunderofhate, wusstest du das vor ca 50Jahren es verboten war das eine Frau mehr als ihr Füße und Hände zeigen konnten? Die hatten nicht mal eine Möglichkeit sich zu sonnen, wegen welchen Leuten? Wegen solchen wie du Sir. thunderof--->HATE<---. Dir ist nicht klar wie sehr ich mich immer zusammenreißen muss um dich nicht so RICHTIG hier durch den Tisch zu ziehen.
Bisschen Geschichte würde dir nicht schaden. Die Frauen auf Facebook haben bisschen in die Geschichte geguckt und alles erklärt wie wo was gewesen ist.
Die Frauen hatten keine Rechte, es geht hier nicht um BRÜSTE wie oft soll ich dir das noch sagen? Deine behinderte Bemerkungen nerven mich schon so sehr das ich gleich mein Monitor zerfetze. Wenn du keine Gleichberechtigung willst kannst du mit den Frauen tauschen und zieh dir ein BH an und geh auf die St.Pauli... meine Fresse ey...

Mir ist das so was von egal ob da jetzt eine Oma Topless geht oder eine Doppel-D 18 Jährige, ich hab eine Freundin. Es geht um die Wahl... wenn du keine Wahl haben willst sag mir beschied und wir können es klar machen, du stellst mir Fragen ob du was tun kannst und glaub mir ich werde dir Essen beim Licht verbieten damit du es endlich checkst was Gleichberechtigung ist und was es bedeutet eine Wahl zu haben. Bierbauch ist erlaubt so richtig behaart usw.

Wer neben so einem Bierbauch gerne sitzen würde bitte sehr... der Unterschied ist nur das ich in meinem Land neben 3000 Leuten aufm Bau gesessen hab und es ist für mich normal, mein Opa saß so neben mir und andere Mitarbeiter auch daher ist es für mich egal, aber für eine Frau ist es bisschen komisch. Funktioniert auch in die andere Richtung.

Ich wollte EURE MEINUNG wissen aber stattdessen sehe ich nur "Keine Frau möchte so laufen" ich wusste nicht das du eine Frau bist... wenn ich sage "Kein Mann würde es toll finden wenn seine Frau von anderen angestarrt wird." das würde eine Meinung von einem Mann sein. Aber das was Frauen wollen, sich denken und möchten überlasse denen. Wenn es eine Frau sagt okay ist ihre Meinung weil Sie eine Frau ist und so nicht laufen würde. Wenn man dies nicht versteht dann sagt beschied bitte.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Also eins muss man dir lassen: Lustig bist du ja irgendwie schon oder zumindest amüsant.

Tut mir leid, dass ich Facebook nicht nutze. Erklärt aber anscheinend auch, wie es zu deinem komischen Eindruck kommt.
Da gibt es tatsächlich eine englischsprachige Gruppe mit ganzen 68.000 Leuten. Natürlich sprechen die für 30 Millionen volljährige Frauen in Deutschland. 
Ich komme eigentlich auch ohne Google recht ofter unter Frauen. Da brauche ich kein Internet, um mir ein Bild von deren Meinung zu machen.

Dass du nun zum Teil sogar persönlich wirst, finde ich übrigens süß. Soll ich dich mal knuddeln kommen? Ab Ende nächster Woche hätte ich für dich Zeit.

edit: Was ist, wenn 60.000 Leute der Facebookgruppe Männer sind, die sich nur über Möpse freuen? 

oh, eins habe ich vergessen: Free Pussy Riot!!!


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juli 2015)

Worum geht es hier jetzt eigentlich?
Die Kernaussage des TEs leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein - es geht hier doch um die freie Wahl so zu rumzulaufen (als Bsp hier halt Oberkörper frei als Frau) wie man will.Und das im Zusammenhang mit der Gleichberechtigung?
Abgesehen davon,dass es wohl die allermeisten Frauen sowieso nicht stört (bzw sowas sie eher stören würde) ,lehne ich das ab.
In unserer Gesellschaft übt der weibliche Busen  einen starken sexuellen Reiz aus und wird dementsprechend abgedeckt,ist halt tief verankert (genauso wie man die primären Geschlechtsorgane verdeckt) - aber hat irgendwer dadurch einen großartigen Nachteil?
Es gibt wichtigere,größere Probleme,die man in Angriff nehmen sollte,das Thema Gleichberechtigung wird ,finde ich ,mittlerweile lächerlich gemacht.
´
PS: Ich sollte häufiger aktualisieren 
Kurze Frage an den TE btw,du hast ja eine Freundin,wäre es für dich ok,wenn sie oberkörperfrei rumläuft und alle das sehen dürften?


----------



## Amon (9. Juli 2015)

Gender-Mainstream-Wahn....


----------



## keinnick (9. Juli 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Gehst du Facebook, schreibst du Gotopless.org... da ist eine Gruppe mit 68k Leuten und das ist nur Facebook



Keine Ahnung wie viele "Mitglieder" Facebook hat, ich glaube mittlerweile ein paar hundert Millionen. Da kannst Du Dir ja selbst ausrechnen, wie viele Leute dieses Thema im Verhältnis gesehen dann interessiert. Vermutlich gibt's 10 x größere Gruppen, die sich für Katzenbilder oder Kakteenzucht interessieren. 

Dennoch ist der Thread hier pure Unterhaltung. Das war von Dir wahrscheinlich nicht so bezweckt aber macht ja nix. 

P. S.: Übrigens habe ich Glück, dass meine Freundin gerade noch pennt, denn ich sitze gerade "topless" vor dem Rechner während ich hier poste. Ich will nicht riskieren, dass sie das mitkriegt und mich evtl. deswegen diskriminiert weil sie das selbst nie macht und ich dann heute Abend deswegen vielleicht nix zu spachteln bekomme. Alter... Du bist echt ne Marke.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Was hat das Ganze eigentlich mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun?
Ich sehe das eher als den Versuch einer kleinen Nudisten-und/oder Feministinnengruppe ihre eigenen Vorlieben durchzusetzen.

Es gibt in D eh keine richtige Gleichberechtigung und warum?
Weil Männer und Frauen nunmal nicht gleich sind.
Wenn Frauen nach Gleichberechtigung schreien, geht es dabei immer nur um irgendwelche hochbezahlten Jobs.
Kaum eine Frau wird dafür kämpfen jeden Tag 10 Stunden auf dem Bau schuften zu müssen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2015)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema?

Wayne interessierts.

Es ist nicht verboten nackt rumzulaufen, mit der ganzen Aktion will nur irgend jemand mächtig Kohle schaufeln und sich zur Ruhe setzen.


----------



## Amon (9. Juli 2015)

Also meine Freundin hatte bis jetzt noch nie das Verlangen oben ohne durch die Stadt zu laufen....


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Je nachdem wo man nackt herumläuft, wird man durchaus rechtskräftig dazu gebeten, den Ort zu verlassen oder sich zu bekleiden.
Kann sogar eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sein.


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

Ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit die aber nur Auf Antrag verfolgt wird. Muss sich also jemand beschweren. Ich sage ganz ehrlich dass ich in der Öffentlichkeit keine nackten Menschen sehen möchte, egal ob jung oder alt oder dick und dünn.


----------



## thunderofhate (10. Juli 2015)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "kann". Über die Rechtmäßigkeit eines Platzverweises bei Nackheit gibts übrigens keine einstimmige Position, wie auch sonst nirgendwo im Rechtsbereich. 

Ach komm, wir sind doch alle nur verklemmt, wenn wir nackte Leute nicht sehen wollen. 
Laut TE wäre das Problem ja sowieso, dass du die Abwesenheit von Kleidung als nackt verstehst. Nacktheit gibt es gar nicht. Es ist lediglich das Fehlen von Kleidung und außerdem kommen wir ja auch so auf die Welt.
Öffne dich doch mal, verdammt!


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

Also so offen bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.


----------

